# Owner update @ Kings Land



## AlohaAmbassador (Apr 27, 2014)

Having just returned from our Hawaiian vacation, thought I'd share some of the details of our owner update/sales pitch at HGVC Kings Land.

First off, this wasn't a high pressure pitch such as those we've experienced at HGVC Orlando.  It was quite congenial, and we let them know right off that we were just interested in finding out what the numbers were.

We were a bit surprised to find out that our affiliate contract (2400 points at Seawatch in Ft. Myers Beach) did not count toward obtaining Elite status...not that we really cared, but of course that is the "Golden Ticket" for all sales presentations at HGVC.  (I later confirmed that in the Club rules, as we had purchased it as a foreclosure from the association at Seawatch.)

Also, while they mentioned how much expansion Hilton Vacation Club is doing, such as the Trump property in Vegas and Hokulani in Waikiki, they didn't know anything about the rumored Ocean Tower conversion to timeshares at the Waikoloa Beach Resort, and they made no mention of any further expansion at Kings Land (nor was there any sign of any construction taking place).

As far as "the pitch" goes, they were willing to take our 7,000 point, 2BR Orlando platinum week on trade toward a 14,400 point platinum season unit at Kings Land, with a balance to finance of around $51,000.  Then we could achieve Elite status!   (So basically, they wanted around $82,000 for the 14,400 point unit.)  Coincidentally, they only had one of those units in available inventory, and it would probably be snapped up quickly.  

To sweeten the deal (because it was Easter, and this was a one-time only offer, of course), they were giving 50,000 Club bonus points as an incentive.  My wife and I looked at each other and both said, "How the heck would we possibly use 50,000 bonus points over the next two years, in addition to the 14,400 points annually?"  We don't have that much vacation time, or that many kids to share it with.  It was almost ridiculously funny.

Needless to say, we didn't bite on the offer (or the other two lower point value offers he had at the ready), as we almost always use our points to stay during low season in the smallest available units to maximize value.  Told the guy that even with what points we have we can stay at our home resort in Orlando for two weeks in a studio or 1BR each year and have plenty of points for a 1BR in Kings Land for two weeks the year after (and keep that pattern up indefinitely).
He was quite gracious, gave us our Holo Holo card and the $100 Hilton bucks, and we headed for the pool.

All in all, not a bad experience for two hours first thing on a Sunday morning...and we got to provide all you TUG folks with (hopefully) some valuable information.


----------



## vegasVIP (Apr 27, 2014)

Love the quick and easy owners updates.

Ken


----------



## GregT (Apr 28, 2014)

AlohaAmbassador said:


> they didn't know anything about the rumored Ocean Tower conversion to timeshares at the Waikoloa Beach Resort, and they made no mention of any further expansion at Kings Land (nor was there any sign of any construction taking place).



Thank you for the interesting (and amusing!) update.  I'm sorry that we can't get any further confirmation Ocean Tower/KL P3 but I keep hoping!

Thanks again for posting...

Best,

Greg


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks.  We're booked in on Wednesday, which we really don't want to do.  We were going to do one at HHV, but the timing didn't work, so the concierge booked us in at KL.  Funny how when we talked with the concierge here, she couldn't give us the Holo Holo Card plus the hhonors.  She said it was entered in the system already.

What is the value of Hhonors points now anyways?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 28, 2014)

*Can't do updates for gifts!*



gnorth16 said:


> Thanks.  We're booked in on Wednesday, which we really don't want to do.  We were going to do one at HHV, but the timing didn't work, so the concierge booked us in at KL.  Funny how when we talked with the concierge here, she couldn't give us the Holo Holo Card plus the hhonors.  She said it was entered in the system already.
> 
> What is the value of Hhonors points now anyways?



I am interested in your note about updates.  We were told by the concierge that we can't do updates for gifts.  We bought all our HGVC timeshares resale so that was the reason they gave this year.  In previous years they said that we had 5 updates with gifts already and that was the reason we couldn't do updates for gifts.  However, the next year we were able to get a $200 resort credit for doing an update.  Has anyone experienced either one of these reasons or know if either one has validity.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 28, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> Thanks.  We're booked in on Wednesday, which we really don't want to do.  We were going to do one at HHV, but the timing didn't work, so the concierge booked us in at KL.  Funny how when we talked with the concierge here, she couldn't give us the Holo Holo Card plus the hhonors.  She said it was entered in the system already.
> 
> What is the value of Hhonors points now anyways?



He got holo holo plus 100 resort credit, not hhonors.  He was offered 50k HGVC bonus points with purchase on the 14.4k points deal.  That is one of the best points per maint fee packages, IF you can afford the buy in.

50k is a lot, I got 10k when I purchased at KL.  Elite is not worth the 100k buy in.  I agree hhonors are just about useless.

It's been my experience that the Hawaii sales staff are not nearly as aggressive as Vegas.


----------



## xandern (Apr 28, 2014)

We also had an owners update at Kings Land in early April. They tried to convince us to upgrade a 7000 pt Parc Soleil unit for a 10500 pt 2 bedroom unit at Kings Land (dont know the exact type but is was in platinum). We had to pay an additional 20.000 USD and were offered 35.000 bonus points. This amount of points is way more than we were offered previously and the points/maintenance fee ratio would have been slightly better than what we owned.
We were tempted, but did not take the offer and walked out with our Holo Holo card and 100 Hilton dollars.

Btw, we were told that they are actually preparing to build another building, similar to buildings 21 and 22 and we actually did notice some activity behind the screens / fences they put up on the right hand side just after you enter Kings Land.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 28, 2014)

We are here on an RCI exchange and any updates are not linked to our HGVC account.  When Brandan at HHV looked at my account, it indicated me as never having taken a presentation since my last one was also on an exchange back into a HGVC resort.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 28, 2014)

That makes sense, the RCI bulk deposits pull in fresh fish for presentations.


----------



## bobemac (May 2, 2014)

Tamaradarann said:


> I am interested in your note about updates.  We were told by the concierge that we can't do updates for gifts.  We bought all our HGVC timeshares resale so that was the reason they gave this year.  In previous years they said that we had 5 updates with gifts already and that was the reason we couldn't do updates for gifts.  However, the next year we were able to get a $200 resort credit for doing an update.  Has anyone experienced either one of these reasons or know if either one has validity.



When we stayed at the Bay Club we actually ignored the concierge at the lobby of the Kohala Suites and the Bay Club activity center. We were not even thinking about an update.
   The next day we stopped by the HGVC booth in the Queens Market and
shot the breeze with a guy named Kevin.
   Kevin informed us that owners are permitted update visits once every six months!
   He also made us an offer we could not refuse. We made out quite well,
in fact amazingly well.
   Our Kingsland update rep was also very cool. He was really quick and
knew from the first that we were not motivated. He said, I've never been
able to sell a Bay Club owner!


----------



## gnorth16 (May 2, 2014)

We ended up cancelling....Went to the beach instead!!!

BTW, the paperwork did say that you can only be gifted 5 times in a presentation.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 3, 2014)

*What was your update and purchase history?*



bobemac said:


> When we stayed at the Bay Club we actually ignored the concierge at the lobby of the Kohala Suites and the Bay Club activity center. We were not even thinking about an update.
> The next day we stopped by the HGVC booth in the Queens Market and
> shot the breeze with a guy named Kevin.
> Kevin informed us that owners are permitted update visits once every six months!
> ...



That was great that you received a gift for a very cool owners update.  I have also heard that owners are permitted updates every six months.  However, what was your previous update history?  Did you have 5 previous updates with gifts?  Also, did you purchase your HGVC timeshares from the developer or did your purchase them resale like we did?


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 3, 2014)

*Paperwork said you can only be gifted 5 times in a presentation?*



gnorth16 said:


> We ended up cancelling....Went to the beach instead!!!
> 
> BTW, the paperwork did say that you can only be gifted 5 times in a presentation.



While I heard of the rule that you can only be gifted 5 times in a presentation, that was not on any paperwork that I have seen.  Also, as I previously mentioned after I heard that rule and was prevented from attending a presentation and receiving a gift one year since I had been gifted 5 times in a presentation, the next year I was given a gift for attending a presentation.  Then the following year I was prevented from receiving a gift for attending a presentation since I was a resale owner.  It may be like the Chinese New Years names; year of the 5 year gift rule, year of the resale purchase rule, year of the low income rule, year of the previous presentation within a year at this location rule.


----------



## bobemac (May 3, 2014)

Tamaradarann said:


> That was great that you received a gift for a very cool owners update.  I have also heard that owners are permitted updates every six months.  However, what was your previous update history?  Did you have 5 previous updates with gifts?  Also, did you purchase your HGVC timeshares from the developer or did your purchase them resale like we did?



   We never would purchase from HGVC directly.
Many years ago we were in Orlando and were in the typical high pressure
situation faced by newbies.
   I wasn't buying anything they were selling and when they escalated we just walked out. I said to my BW, there's got to be a better way.
   I saw a billboard advertising TS resales and then I found TUG.
Over the years we have had at least five updates with gifts from HGVC
alone, plus there were many other TS gifts.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 3, 2014)

AlohaAmbassador said:


> Having just returned from our Hawaiian vacation, thought I'd share some of the details of our owner update/sales pitch at HGVC Kings Land.
> 
> First off, this wasn't a high pressure pitch such as those we've experienced at HGVC Orlando.  It was quite congenial, and we let them know right off that we were just interested in finding out what the numbers were.
> 
> ...


I thought everything at the Waikoloa Beach Resort (WBR) was timeshares  and everything at the Bay Club at Waikoloa (Bay Club) was either timeshares or owner owned condo's?


----------



## presley (May 3, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I thought everything at the Waikoloa Beach Resort (WBR) was timeshares  and everything at the Bay Club at Waikoloa (Bay Club) was either timeshares or owner owned condo's?



You are thinking correctly.  What the quoted post was referring to is that the ocean tower at the Hilton Hotel had a sign saying it was going to be converted to a timeshare.


----------



## buzglyd (May 3, 2014)

presley said:


> You are thinking correctly.  What the quoted post was referring to is that the ocean tower at the Hilton Hotel had a sign saying it was going to be converted to a timeshare.



That's the plan although who knows how long that will take. 

Ocean view units would be pretty awesome there.


----------



## HatTrick (May 3, 2014)

Previous thread on Ocean Tower conversion:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196327


----------



## Ron98GT (May 3, 2014)

presley said:


> You are thinking correctly.  What the quoted post was referring to is that the ocean tower at the Hilton Hotel had a sign saying it was going to be converted to a timeshare.




It's been so long since I've heard anything about the hotel conversion, I totally forgot about it.  Be nice if we can get updates from Tuggers that visit Waikoloa in the future.



Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 20, 2014)

An Ocean Tower HGVC might be nice but the only problem is that it's at the end of the transportation line.  

We've stayed there before and although the views are beautiful, the long wait/trek from the far end of the resort can be taxing.

Now if they somehow provide access from the Tower side then that would make this only negative a moot point.

any update on this rumour?


----------

